# Shrub flower ID help



## matlock123 (8 mo ago)

Can you help me identify this shrub? I am near Charlotte NC and these are everywhere and they are currently in bloom. My best guess is a chinese privet but the leaves look different so I dont think this is right.


----------



## Manu73 (12 mo ago)

I would say Prunus serotina


----------



## NUBE (May 24, 2009)

Yeah, that could be black cherry. If I remember correctly, the honey is not very tasty from that. To humans at least, it doesn’t hurt the bees.


----------



## Kuro (Jun 18, 2015)

The plant seems to have 4-lobed flowers and oppositely arranged leaves, so my best guess is some kind of privet. If it is not Chinese, maybe common privet (Ligustrum vulgare)? Both are listed as invasive plants in NC.


----------



## matlock123 (8 mo ago)

I am very familiar with black cherry, I can tell you it is definitely not that.
Our black cherry bloom was at least a month ago, and is totally over by now.


----------



## Haveuseen1? (Jun 21, 2017)

I’m going with a privet variety


----------



## NUBE (May 24, 2009)

Yeah, probably Chinese privet then. It wasn’t blooming here last week, a friend has some in her front yard that we were looking at, but I guess it could have started up the last couple days. It is considered invasive, but the bees sure do like it.


----------



## JeffreySemons (8 mo ago)

matlock123 said:


> Can you help me identify this shrub? I am near Charlotte NC and these are everywhere and they are currently in bloom. My best guess is a chinese privet but the leaves look different so I dont think this is right.


Definitely a Privet.


----------



## Pdarren (Nov 19, 2018)

It looks like wax leaf privet. I’m in south Alabama and it generally comes in down here about the same time as the tallow/popcorn tree. Both are extremely invasive in the US but are fantastic nectar sources


----------

